# RTV Silcone Adhesive (where to buy or alternative?)



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello folks,

I have it in my mind to try building a rimless 5g tank (glass). I need one so instead of buying one I would like to try building one. In doing a lot of reading about this I came across a post on another site where a guy pointed out there is a difference between silicone sealants and silcone adhesives. The sealants are great for sticking things together in a tank but to actually build a tank it's the adhesives you want to use to stick the panels together. RTV108 (clear) was the one that was mentioned. Supposedly the guy took a tour of one of the big aquarium manufacturing plants and this is what they use and someone else confirmed that most, if not all, of the big manufacturers use this type. Unfortunately the post was from 2007 and it doesn't seem to be available on the sites mentioned in that post (Grainger and Amazon).

When I did a general google search I found that Neward sells it up here but it's $30 for a 300ml tube. So my first question is for anyone that has purchased this before... is that price normal? MG Chemicals also sells it up here but I think the minimum order is 12x300ml.

My next question is are there any alternatives? I know on the US Grainger site they have recommended alternatives but clearly state they can't guarantee it's an exact match alternative. The two they mention are Dow Corning 732 and SUREBOND Acetoxy Cure RTV. I also found on the Canadian Grainger site a product from Loctite https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/en/product/SEALANT-SILICONE-SI-595-CLEAR-RTV-300-ML/p/LCT38618. The price is far better for these alternatives.

The only thing about the Loctite is that it doesn't say whether it's food safe (aka animal safe). I believe the other two alternatives are as well as the RTV 108. The Loctite is Acetoxy Silicone and so is the RTV108 so I would assume the Loctite is also food safe. The caveat is that the product has to cure completely before it's safe.

So thoughts on getting RTV 108 up here or alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

I've read that ge scs1200 is just as good. 
Try bigshowfrags, petsandponds, or aquarium direct 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Karen00 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have it in my mind to try building a rimless 5g tank (glass). I need one so instead of buying one I would like to try building one. In doing a lot of reading about this I came across a post on another site where a guy pointed out there is a difference between silicone sealants and silcone adhesives. The sealants are great for sticking things together in a tank but to actually build a tank it's the adhesives you want to use to stick the panels together. RTV108 (clear) was the one that was mentioned. Supposedly the guy took a tour of one of the big aquarium manufacturing plants and this is what they use and someone else confirmed that most, if not all, of the big manufacturers use this type. Unfortunately the post was from 2007 and it doesn't seem to be available on the sites mentioned in that post (Grainger and Amazon).
> 
> ...


 Just an FYI, silicone in the tube, does not last forever. Make sure you check the date on the tube. And check the tube size pricing, sometimes a big tube is cheaper than a small tube. Good luck.


----------

